# Major Hair loss and skin problems



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

It sounds like he could have a thyroid problem. It is very common in Golden's and very reasonable to treat. Make an appointment with your vet and describe they symptoms and ask that they run a thyroid panel. If he is low (hypothyroid) your vet will put him on medication, pills twice a day most likely. You will notice an improvement in the skin issues fairly soon, The fur takes longer, about 6 months. 

My Murphy has hypothyroid and his hair thinned terribly and he has those weird black patches on his skin. They cleared up quickly. His coat is now beautiful and his energy also increased. He has been on meds now about three years. They aren't terribly expensive but must remain on them for life. Also they need to have their blood tested every 6 months to make sure they are receiving he proper amount of medication as somtimes their levels change during the course of treatment.

I strongly recommend you have him tested as it is very common and very easily treated.

Good luck!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Two things come to my mind-first, and most common, low thyroid. Second, less common but given the environment you describe maybe even more likely-a yeast infection in his skin. Or even, both.

Here is some information on yeast infections in dogs

http://marvistavet.com/html/body_yeast_infection_of_the_skin.html

http://www.vetinfo.com/canine-yeast-infection.html

The test for thyroid is not cheap but the medication to treat it thankfully is not very expensive. My understanding is that yeast infections can be expensive to diagnose and treat.

And, you do not actually have to put the dog outside to treat a flea problem in the house. You simply need to treat the dog and the environment at the same time. 

Good luck with poor Indy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

3 Things: low thyroid, yeast infection and/or environmental allergies, especially if the dog is outside a lot in moldy, mildewy weather. Like Tahnee said, thyroid is expensive to diagnose, inexpensive to treat and yeast infections are difficult to diagnose and sometimes expensive to treat (I'd recommend keeping the dog inside) with special shampoos, medications, etc. There are expensive allergy meds for environmental allergies and inexpensive ones. For a long time my allergy dog was on chloraphenamarine that I bought 100 tablets for $2.96 at Walmart. He's now on a combo of hydroxyzine and chloraphenamarine.
Good luck with everything, but I do think your dog should come inside.


----------



## AngieB (May 25, 2012)

*Dirt-Looking skin problem*

I just found your post after searching to find an answer for the EXACT same issue with my golden. Over the winter I noticed dark patches under her fur. I thought it was dirt clinging to her skin. When summer hit, I took her to the groomer for a wash, dirt-like cover was still present. It almost resembles cradle-cap of an infant clinging to her skin, at the base of the hair root. NOW my older golden is showing signs of it too! 
Just went to vet who didn't know what it was either. Did a skin-scraping and no parasites there. Bloodwork sent to see if possibly a thyroid issue or something else. I will post what we find. If ANYONE has had this diagnosed in their golden please let me know.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

AngieB said:


> I just found your post after searching to find an answer for the EXACT same issue with my golden. Over the winter I noticed dark patches under her fur. I thought it was dirt clinging to her skin. When summer hit, I took her to the groomer for a wash, dirt-like cover was still present. NOW my older golden is showing signs of it too!
> Just went to vet who didn't know what it was either. Did a skin-scraping an no parasites there. Bloodwork sent to see if possibly a thyroid issue or something else. I will post what we find


You ruled out fleas? Fleas leave behind dirt-looking particles that are actually flecks of dried blood.

Good luck finding out what's wrong, I hope it's something simple. And welcome to GRF.


----------



## AngieB (May 25, 2012)

*Black Patches*

Not fleas or mites, ruled that out too. Thanks for the feedback, I am new to the community and have no idea what I am doing!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you tried a vet dermatologist?


----------



## AngieB (May 25, 2012)

Do you have a name of a vet dermatologist MIKATALLULAH? If I get one, I will try it.
Thanks


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all!

Angie - did you find out anything in regards to this?

My 4.5 mo old golden boy has started to lose the hair all underneath of his front legs, spreading across his chest. 

It started out randomly on his body as little bumps that scabbed. I thought they kind of resembled pimples that had crusted over. They were generally behind his ears.

I started noticing them under his front legs (like where you would say his armpit area is for lack of a better description). He also had some bumps on his chest. I showed a vet - she said its nothing and not to worry.

Well now it is primarily around his legs (all four now) but the front has this dark red/brown/blackish, dried out (like another poster said almost like cradle cap) and it has spread across the front of his chest with some signifigant hair loss. The hair that is left there is almost turning reddish at the root it seems.

Other than that he seems fine! Not lethargic, appetite is great..he does seem a bit down at times but I could be worrying needlessly (he does get sad when he sees us getting ready for work in the morning and that is when I generally notice it lol).

I appreciate any replies to this...I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope this gets some attention


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

AngieB said:


> Do you have a name of a vet dermatologist MIKATALLULAH? If I get one, I will try it.
> Thanks


I don't have in myself but a family friend does use on for his dog that has severe environmental allergies. He is like another dog since he is getting appropriate treatment now instead of a regular vet guessing to treat. 

You should be able to google to find on near you.

This site maybe helpful https://www.acvd.org/locator/locator.asp in your search.

If you have a vet. college near you they may be able to give you help. Pet ERs often have the names of specialist that may help you.

You could also try an internal medicine and holist type vet, too.


----------



## miccap26 (Jul 17, 2013)

*same with my girl*

Hello, I am having the exact same situation with my 3 year old golden Gracie. I took her to vet because of lethargy, hair loss, hot spots and weight gain. they did full thyroid panel on her and she was diagnosed with hypothyroidsm. this was 2 weeks or so ago. This week though I am concerned with her increased hair loss and her skin is actually now peeling. The hot spots on her neck between her shoulder blades are getting worse. Her energy level is increased and I think she may have lost a couple of pounds which are both good. She has been on Soloxine now for 2 weeks. She also eats Iams food, which I may reconsider. I have put a call into the vet with my concern with increased hair loss, hot spots and peeling. If you havent already, please have your dog checked for thyroid, it costs about 150.00 for the full panel , hypothyroidism is supposedly more prevalent in goldens. I hope your buddy is okay soon.


----------



## muvemker (Jul 29, 2013)

I am having the exact same problem with my 3 yr old female, i took her to the vet to board her for one night and a bath, she had a full think coat of fur with no problems, 4 days later all her hair on her back was coming out along with itching and redness.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Did the vet's office 'groom' her?
Sounds like what I see done with over aggressive 'furminating'...



muvemker said:


> I am having the exact same problem with my 3 yr old female, i took her to the vet to board her for one night and a bath, she had a full think coat of fur with no problems, 4 days later all her hair on her back was coming out along with itching and redness.


----------



## AngieB (May 25, 2012)

*Found nothing!*

Hello all!

Angie - did you find out anything in regards to this?

My 4.5 mo old golden boy has started to lose the hair all underneath of his front legs, spreading across his chest. 

It started out randomly on his body as little bumps that scabbed. I thought they kind of resembled pimples that had crusted over. They were generally behind his ears.

I started noticing them under his front legs (like where you would say his armpit area is for lack of a better description). He also had some bumps on his chest. I showed a vet - she said its nothing and not to worry.

Well now it is primarily around his legs (all four now) but the front has this dark red/brown/blackish, dried out (like another poster said almost like cradle cap) and it has spread across the front of his chest with some signifigant hair loss. The hair that is left there is almost turning reddish at the root it seems.

Other than that he seems fine! Not lethargic, appetite is great..he does seem a bit down at times but I could be worrying needlessly (he does get sad when he sees us getting ready for work in the morning and that is when I generally notice it lol).

I appreciate any replies to this...I didn't want to start a new thread so I hope this gets some attention [/QUOTE]

Hi, sadly I didn't get an answer from anyone! Physician or groomer. We are still suffering with the blackish patches and hair thinning. It is not thyroid, yeast, or any known bacterial problem. I do note that no matter how much we wash them, there is still a bad odor around the Golden's we combat with deodorizing sprays. I have found that shampoo for dogs that run across skunks does help a bit with the smell. If anyone has any other ideas I will certainly love to see them
Angie


----------



## Swall82 (Apr 12, 2020)

AngieB said:


> *Dirt-Looking skin problem*
> 
> I just found your post after searching to find an answer for the EXACT same issue with my golden. Over the winter I noticed dark patches under her fur. I thought it was dirt clinging to her skin. When summer hit, I took her to the groomer for a wash, dirt-like cover was still present. It almost resembles cradle-cap of an infant clinging to her skin, at the base of the hair root. NOW my older golden is showing signs of it too!
> Just went to vet who didn't know what it was either. Did a skin-scraping and no parasites there. Bloodwork sent to see if possibly a thyroid issue or something else. I will post what we find. If ANYONE has had this diagnosed in their golden please let me know.


Ichtyosis


----------



## Swall82 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yep, it is ichthyosis. Fish scale disease. A non itchy form of dandruff in goldens.


----------

